# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم هواوى سوفت ويير(huawei Software) تحديثات :  أندرويد 7.0 نوجا يصل إلى هواتف Huawei P9 و Mate 8

## mohamed73

على الرغم من أن معظم التوقعات أشارت إلى أن هواوي لن تحدث هواتفها الجديدة لنسخة أندرويد 7.0 نوجا قبل بدء العام المقبل، إلا أن التقارير الأخيرة تشير إلى وصول التحديث بالفعل إلى هواتف Huawei P9 و Huawei Mate 8.
 التحديث الجديد ليس إصدارًا تجريبيًا وصل لعددٍ محدود من الهواتف، بل هو  إصدار مستقر وصل لعددٍ كبير من الهواتف في الصين، وذلك بحسب عدة مواقع  وتقارير من الصين. مع الأسف، فإن معظم التوقعات تشير إلى أن التحديث سيبقى  محصورًا الآن بالسوق الصينية، ولا يوجد أي تأكيد على نية هواوي إطلاق  التحديث لكل هواتفها حول العالم.
 بكل الأحوال، وفي ظل غياب إعلانٍ رسميّ من هواوي حول التحديث، فإن  احتمالية إطلاق التحديث لكل الهواتف حول العالم لا تزال قائمة، وبالتالي  سيكون من الجيد تفقد إعدادات هاتفكم الذكيّ للتأكد من وصول التحديث إليكم.
 بالإضافة لهواتف P9 و Mate 8، فإنه من المنتظر قيام هواوي بتحديث هواتف Nova و Nova Plus لآخر نسخة من نظام أندرويد، وذلك بحسب القائمة التي تم تسريبها والمتعلقة بالهواتف التي ستحصل على التحديث الجديد.
 هل أنتم من مستخدمي هواتف P9 و Mate 8؟ هل وصلكم التحديث الجديد؟ شاركونا خبرتكم ضمن التعليقات.
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

